# advice needed to boost follicle numbers



## birdiew (Nov 2, 2006)

Hi Girls

I had my first scan today after starting stimming and did not get good news

It seems I do not have the required number of follicles to continue with egg share    

The Dr has upped my does of puergon from 200 to 300 a day, and i have to go back on friday to see how things are going, but if there is no improvement we have to decide whether to abandon the cycle of fund it ourselves and carry on. 

The clinic have also said that due to my poor response I cant be considered for egg share again.

Has anyone been in this position, or known of anyone who has, and then managed to get a better result at the second scan. I am feeling very despondent about things at the moment, however DH is being very positive and saying we will find the money somehow (but £3000 seems a lot to 'pull out of a hat' so to speak).

Any ideas on what i can do will be gratefully received - I'm open to doing anything at this stage  

Thanks in advance
Sarah x


----------



## BOBBLE (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi Sarah,

I am sorry to hear your news and know what you must be feeling like.

I did not egg share but was a poor responder..I had boarderline FSH so was given top dose meds from the start of stimming..I only had 4 follicles at the 1st scan and was told it would probably be cancelled..This was on a Friday so I had the weekend to make new follicles....I went for 1 session of acupuncture (they fitted me in on the Sat morning).I had never had it before and was not sure I believed in it.She stuck 8 needles in where my ovaries were (this was not painful)..I went for the scan on Monday and there were 8 follicles this is 1005 improvement so they went ahead with EC and we got 9 eggs....We now have a beautiful 10 weeks old daughter...

I am sure the acupuncture did the trick..Even the cons could not believe the extra follicles that grew over the weekend...

Hope this advise helps you and good luck,


Jayne x


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Birdie hun 

I'm sorry you didn't get better news  - hopefully the increase in drugs will boost the follies. You don't say what day of stimms this scan was done on?  Make sure you keep drinking plenty of water - other than that, no suggestions from me I'm afraid - just a big .

Lou
XX


----------



## birdiew (Nov 2, 2006)

Hi

Thanks for the advice, i have booked an acupuncture appointment for tomorrow.

My scan was on the 8th day of stimming aweeze - do you know what the usual length for stimming is?

Sarah x


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

I usually stimm for 11 days but I know that ladies that have under-responded have stimmed for longer. 

Keep hoping and I hope that the accunpuncture jump starts some more foillies for you. 

Lou
X


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hello, 

Not sure how much water you are drinking but I know it is advised to drink 2 litres/ 4 pints a day. 

Carrie


----------

